# Laugher on the Ohio



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

I stopped at the ohio for alittle bit this morning just to mess around, i ran into a guy that i go to school with that decided he wanted to catch some catfish. He showed up two zebcos with 6 foot light action rods. He was fishing with store bought shad from walmart and was resting is rods against the railing. Granted with the current the rods were doubled over already and i warned if he gets a hit the rod will probaly get taken in. After about 10 minutes i heard a thud and a yell "@%$$$#%^%^%" i looked over and he was bleeding badly from his nose and mouth. When i finally calmed him down he told that he got a hit and the fish pulled so hard it whipped the butt of the reel up and cracked him in the mouth and nose...... granted i lost it and was laughing the whole way home. im not gonna let this one go for a while lol


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I had a buddy a few years ago fishing with a spinning reel set up from wally world... I told him due to carp he needed to open his bail, so what's he do... he just loosens up the drag and puts it through the legs of his folding chair.... about 20 mins later he was talking to me and we watched as his chair and all was pulled into the lake... what a sight to behold- and there he goes jumping and cursing trying to wade over rocks and waste high water to get his pole and chair


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

now that right there is a priceless moment

$25± for fishing rod and reel

$3.99 for store bought bait

$20.00 for fishing license

Getting Clocked by your rod and reel while fishing for catfish...PRICELESS...


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Strange things happen while fishing sometimes.


----------



## tornwaders (Oct 2, 2007)

I watched a good friend of mine have a rod come out of a rod holder one night chasing cats on the walhounding. The sad part was he had that rod for ages and I just laughed my a$$ off , it all happened in slow motion.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

a few friends and i were out at berlin(i think) on the gazebo...my friend notices he's getting a hit on his pole so he sets the hook and the rod doubles over...we figure he's got a decent cat on...well he's fighting this "fish" for a few minutes...he's jaw-jacking about catching the first fish and talking big sh*!...well anyway...he finally gets his "fish" up to the gazebo and it turns out to be a frigging rock....we laughed sooooo frigging hard and he gets hit with that one everytime he starts talking about his "fishing skills"

same guy...his nick-name is "catch & release", due to his habit of ALWAYS loosing a nice fish, as well as spoons, crappie rigs, jig & maggots and catfish rigs while trying to land a fish....anyway, me and "C&R" are out at ladue catfishing in between the 422 causeway...again he's running his mouth about his "skills" with a rod & reel, talking BIG SH*#....i'm not paying attention, just listening to him run his mouth when i hear a " YEEEEEEOOOWWWWW !!!!! ".....i turn to him and give him the "what the heck's the matter?" look and this guy is spitting out his hook !!!!!...he was casting and the hook hit him in the lip !!!!! MAAAAANNNNN I LAUGHED FOR 25 MINUTES STRAIGHT.....my boy "C&R" might not be much of a fisherman...but he provides enough laughs to keep a slow night of fishing very interesting everytime....so if you EVER catch a fish with someone else's lure in it....99% of the time it came from my boy "C&R"


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

BigMha said:


> a few friends and i were out at berlin(i think) on the gazebo...my friend notices he's getting a hit on his pole so he sets the hook and the rod doubles over...we figure he's got a decent cat on...well he's fighting this "fish" for a few minutes...he's jaw-jacking about catching the first fish and talking big sh*!...well anyway...he finally gets his "fish" up to the gazebo and it turns out to be a frigging rock....we laughed sooooo frigging hard and he gets hit with that one everytime he starts talking about his "fishing skills"
> 
> same guy...his nick-name is "catch & release", due to his habit of ALWAYS loosing a nice fish, as well as spoons, crappie rigs, jig & maggots and catfish rigs while trying to land a fish....anyway, me and "C&R" are out at ladue catfishing in between the 422 causeway...again he's running his mouth about his "skills" with a rod & reel, talking BIG SH*#....i'm not paying attention, just listening to him run his mouth when i hear a " YEEEEEEOOOWWWWW !!!!! ".....i turn to him and give him the "what the heck's the matter?" look and this guy is spitting out his hook !!!!!...he was casting and the hook hit him in the lip !!!!! MAAAAANNNNN I LAUGHED FOR 25 MINUTES STRAIGHT.....my boy "C&R" might not be much of a fisherman...but he provides enough laughs to keep a slow night of fishing very interesting everytime....so if you EVER catch a fish with someone else's lure in it....99% of the time it came from my boy "C&R"


....i learned a lesson at berlin when i was a kid about 7 years old....the very first rod and reel my mom and dad got me and the very first time i used it was at berlin while camping my dad told me to watch it very close well i did i had it in my hands on my lap and a fish took the whole freaking thing from me....lol....my dad chased the rod into the water and got it by luck reeled it in it was a 10# carp.....i havent lived that down yet and im 31....but that was one of the best memorys i have with my dad


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

pendog66 said:


> I stopped at the ohio for alittle bit this morning just to mess around, i ran into a guy that i go to school with that decided he wanted to catch some catfish. He showed up two zebcos with 6 foot light action rods. He was fishing with store bought shad from walmart and was resting is rods against the railing. Granted with the current the rods were doubled over already and i warned if he gets a hit the rod will probaly get taken in. After about 10 minutes i heard a thud and a yell "@%$$$#%^%^%" i looked over and he was bleeding badly from his nose and mouth. When i finally calmed him down he told that he got a hit and the fish pulled so hard it whipped the butt of the reel up and cracked him in the mouth and nose...... granted i lost it and was laughing the whole way home. im not gonna let this one go for a while lol


Down goes Frasier!!! Down goes Frasier!!!


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

we used to camp and fish at a lake called woodland lake a few miles south of hillsboro.there was a guy with sweats on.he got a run,turned to take a few steps back and was in the process of setting the hook when his sweats fell around his ankles.well,he went down,face first,in the gravel.not even taking a hand off his pole.he got up with blood all over his face,it was awesome.i was around 12 at the time,i think that was one of the first moments of me seeing dedication in action.

i don't fish pay lakes anymore,but the only thing a really miss is what you can see around them.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

i don't fish pay lakes anymore,but the only thing a really miss is what you can see around them.[/QUOTE]

When I was younger I was at a paylake and there was a couple fishing just across the lake from where I was. They casted out their poles and got cozy in some sleeping bags as night fell. I saw then get up a couple of time and recast then it got too dark to see but you could here them talking and moving around, after a while it got really quiet in the corner and then I heard a sound like something getting dragged across some rocks then a splash, then a little while later I heard another. as day broke I seen the man get up and wake the woman up and they were arguing about the poles being gone, the didn't have clickers or the bails open and the pole we taken into the lakes while they slept. I laughed when the guy went on about a five minute cussing tirade about how stupid he was to fall asleep while the poles were in the water. Me and the guy I was with sat there and laughed the hole time watching this.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

Awhile back, my wife and I and the oldest girl was about 4 or 5 (she's 27 now) we were fishing at an old gravel pit. we were doing pretty good on some good eating size catfish. We were sitting in folding lawn chairs and there was a medium incline down to the water. the wife got up for something and let the girl hold the pole. the wife didn't get 5 steps away when a presumably bigger catfish hit the bait and pulled the daughter, chair and all into the water. luckily it wasn't a straight dropoff like some of the gravel pits. my wife snatched her up quick like but when she hit the water she let go of the pole and lost the fish. 
We still bring up that story sometimes when we are fishing and laugh.


----------

